
“Culture of workplace fear” leads to Covid-19 spread at Amazon, suit says - samizdis
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/06/culture-of-workplace-fear-leads-to-covid-19-spread-at-amazon-suit-says/
======
merricksb
Earlier discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23412532](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23412532)

------
29athrowaway
Companies are not democracies. Every company is a lesser form of autocracy
upper-bounded by the law of the land.

Because of this, you can expect all sorts of crazy shit taking place at
different companies. As much as the law allows.

~~~
Pfhreak
Some companies are democracies. There's nothing that requires a company to be
an autocracy, it's just culturally normal (and maybe more efficient when it
comes to decision making).

~~~
29athrowaway
Let's say a company has a board with members that put decisions to a vote.
Even that company is not a democracy.

No company elects their leadership through 1 person = 1 vote.

~~~
Pfhreak
What? Yes, there absolutely are companies that give 1 worker 1 vote. There is
a company model called a worker coop that gives each worker one share in the
company. They are in many industries, from video games (e.g. Motion Twin) to
massive conglomerates (Mondragon).

------
gentleman11
I think the term iron fist came from older time periods where extreme violence
was used to control populations. The iron fist I think referred to armoured
gauntlets and has a military connotation.

~~~
mc32
It comes from a proverb “God comes with leaden feet but strikes with iron
hands”. The origin of the proverb is lost to time.

